# Longs Paylake-Zanesville



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone fished Longs Paylake on chandlersville rd in zanesville? Im looking for info about what it costs to fish there and what you can win etc.
Thanks


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Trout - I haven't fished it but I'd suggest to continue West on 146 to Route 83 South. That will take you to AEP's recreational land (have you fished it?). 300 + ponds to fish on a whole lot of acres. You will need to get a permit (it's free) & you can get one online. Bass, gills, cats, etc. If you've seen some of the posts on this site, I can assure you that these guys & gals love this place. Last weekend I caught a nice 5lb 8 oz Largemouth at Dye Cemetery lake at AEP.


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks. I will get out there soon. Still want info on Longs place though. A buddy of mine wants to try it next weekend. I understand theres a payout for a tagged fish. Im more of a catch and release guy myself. Well, unless I have a short paycheck. lol


----------



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

I tried it a couple of weeks ago there are alot of big cats. When I was there the pot for the tagged fish was around $800.00 but you only get half of that. The prices are $7.00 for six hours And $11.00 for 12. But if you want in for the money it's $5.00 more add on to that.


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats what I needed Thanks
Trout


----------



## buddyjr (Jun 12, 2006)

does anyone have a phone number or more info like when the catfish tourments start and end.thanks


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is the number to Long's (740) 454-8990.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

found this in the Times Recorder.


Long's hosting buddy tournament
Long's Pay Lake will host a two-person buddy catfish tournament on Saturday, June 17, from 7 p.m. to 1 a.m.
Entry fee is $20 and a six-hour ticket. Payout will go to first and second-place teams. For more information, contact Long's at 454-8990.


----------



## sebassin (May 12, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know, I haven't fished it before (I do mostly large and smallie fishin) but I have a good buddy that fishes there all the time and he absolutely loves it. He says he catches fish in the 15-20 lb range all the time and a lot of times you can hook into one much larger. If yu go 146 east out of Zanesville, it's out about 5 or 10 miles, you can't miss it on the right.


----------

